# CoD Modern Warfare: Darf die Email des Activion-Accounts von der des Battlenet-Accounts abweichen?



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe CoD MW bereits für die Xbox und nun noch einen Code für den PC bekommen. Ich wollte es installieren und dann auch mal schauen - wenn ich bei beiden Versionen den gleichen Activision-Account nutze - ob die Fortschritte plattformübergreifend gelten, denn spielen kann man ja bekanntermaßen plattformübergreifend.

1) weiß einer, dass es geht oder nicht geht?
2) Falls es geht: MUSS die mit Battlenet verknüpfte Email-Adresse identisch zu der des Activision-Account sein? Für Battlenet hab ich mein alte T-Online-Adresse, für Activision meine Microsoft-Adresse der Xbox. 

Danke ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (18. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich habe CoD MW bereits für die Xbox und nun noch einen Code für den PC bekommen. Ich wollte es installieren und dann auch mal schauen - wenn ich bei beiden Versionen den gleichen Activision-Account nutze - ob die Fortschritte plattformübergreifend gelten, denn spielen kann man ja bekanntermaßen plattformübergreifend.
> 
> 1) weiß einer, dass es geht oder nicht geht?
> 2) Falls es geht: MUSS die mit Battlenet verknüpfte Email-Adresse identisch zu der des Activision-Account sein? Für Battlenet hab ich mein alte T-Online-Adresse, für Activision meine Microsoft-Adresse der Xbox.
> ...




1) Also das fand ich auf deren offizielle Seite, also sollte das klappen: 

_Game progress in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare is stored on your Activision/Call of Duty account, not your platform account. That means your progression carries with you no matter which platform you play on as long as the platforms are linked to the same Activision/Call of Duty account.

Cross-progression includes XP and Weapon XP, items you've earned or unlocked through gameplay, Battle Pass progress, Campaign progress, and Missions and Challenges you've completed.

Cross-progression does not include Call of Duty Points (CP), however. You can only spend CP on the platform on which they were purchased, but items you purchase with CP are shared across all linked platforms.

Please note: If you choose to link a platform account to another Activision/Call of Duty account, your progress will not carry over._



2) Eigentlich brauchen sie nicht identisch sein, du kannst ja ganz klassisch auf deren Call of Duty Seite einfach dein Battle.net Account mit dem Call of Duty Account verknüpfen: hier!


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2019)

Ich installiere es grad seit 2h (nur noch 90GB...) , und scheinbar war mein Battlenetaccount eh schon auf die email-Adresse meines MS-Kontos gelegt, ODER aber ich hab beim Anlegen des Activision-Accounts auf der Xbox automatisch nen Battlenetaccount dazubekommen und hab nun zwei...


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. Dezember 2019)

Bin etwas neugierig, konntest es schon testen und hat alles geklappt?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Bin etwas neugierig, konntest es schon testen und hat alles geklappt?



Also, ich hatte noch einen Account für Battlenet mit der gleichen Email-Adresse wie vom Activision-Account, daher kann ich DAZU nix sagen, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass beide Adressen identisch sein MÜSSEN. 

Wegen des Activision-Accounts: der ist plattformübergreifend, ich bin am PC also im gleichen Level, habe die gleichen Freischaltungen usw. und kann nun auch statt Maus, wenn ich will, per Gamepad wie an der Xbox spielen, aber in WQHD      ich muss mal schauen, ob ich per Maus oder Gamepad die besseren Ergebnisse habe. Maus ist mir aktuell noch nen Tick zu empfindlich, da ziel ich sehr oft ein klein wenig vorbei, weil sie sich weiter und schneller bewegt als ich es vom Pad gewohnt bin. Aber das kann auch Gewöhnungssache sein.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (19. Dezember 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Maus ist mir aktuell noch nen Tick zu empfindlich, da ziel ich sehr oft ein klein wenig vorbei, weil sie sich weiter und schneller bewegt als ich es vom Pad gewohnt bin. Aber das kann auch Gewöhnungssache sein.



Stell vielleicht die Empfindlichkeit der Maus runter, dann ziehst du nicht dran vorbei und dann kann man die Empfindlichkeit wieder stückweise hochstellen und so dran gewöhnen.
Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und freu mich das du deinen Fortschritt mitnehmen kannst.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Dezember 2019)

ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Stell vielleicht die Empfindlichkeit der Maus runter, dann ziehst du nicht dran vorbei und dann kann man die Empfindlichkeit wieder stückweise hochstellen und so dran gewöhnen.
> Aber ich wünsch dir viel Spaß und freu mich das du deinen Fortschritt mitnehmen kannst.



Ich hab jetzt beides mal am PC versucht, Pad und Maus, und ich kann es noch nicht so recht entscheiden. Mal hab ich 8:20 Kills, mal 23:7, meistens rel ausgeglichen. Aber per Maus am PC sind mehr "Spacken" unterwegs, die gar nicht zB bei Herrschaft um die Fahnen kämpfen, sondern sich zB in einem Haus nahe der GEGNERISCHEN Fahne verschanzen und versuchen, die zu töten, die nahe der Fahne gespawnt werden. Das ist aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen im Maus-Modus sehr deutlich zu merken, obgleich ICH diese miesen Hunde meistens schnell ausschalte und gern auch mal überrasche (zB in einem Haus mit 4 Zimmern in Etage 1 waren 3 Leute - 2 Fenstersniper hab ich hingerichtet und dem dritten eine Semtex an den Bauch geworfen  )


----------

